# Katie's feelin sick :(



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

She's got a runny nose and red watery eyes, going to take her to the vet tomorrow, we feel bad for her, maybe it's pink eye


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

But it's a beautiful runny nose!!!!!!!!! 

Let us know how she does for sure!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awww that pictures makes me want to give her kisses. Poor baby.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww what a beautiful sad face. Hopefully it is just an allergy. Let us know what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Could be from the pollen or an ear infection.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful sad face. I hope she feels better soon and nothing serious. I just want to give her a big kiss on the top of the nose. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Awww, what a pitiful face! Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh, the poor sad looking little girl. I am also thinking allergies. Will be looking for an update afer she sees the doggie doc.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Even sick she's georgeous! Keep us posted.

Tucker was stung my a bee last night and he looks like he was in a boxing match. We sure do worry about these dogs!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a sweet face! Let us know what the vet says. Sending big hugs Katie's way!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a pathetic look on her beautiful face! They know how to tug at our heartstrings. Hope she's feeling better soon. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww - here's hoping it's just a little summer cold/allergy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ooh that eye does look sore, some drops fro the vet will probably take care of it.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

I would say ear infection too. Check her interior bear flaps for red or pink spot. My Collette is just now recuperating from a bout of ear infection, it started with an icky yeasty smell, then pink spots in her ears, clearing of the throat, runny nose and now the only syptom left is the runny eyes. We are giving her the vinegar, boric acid and purple solution.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww poor baby, Spice and Jack had pink eye before, vet said it was from pollen in the air. Hope she feels better


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww poor girl!! I hope it's nothing serious and get fixed up soon!!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

hey all, well my wife brought her to the vet the other day and it turns out she has ectopic cilia... yeah, at first I was saying "ecto what?!".. it's a condition where her eyelashes grow inside of her eyelid and cause irratation, infection, etc. (read more aout it here) Will require surgery to remove the bad eyelashes and kill the folicle(s) so they don't grow back. We got antibiotic eye drops which are helping and Katie is still as playful, with the exception of some pawing at her face. Thanks for everyones concern and the kind words 

Here's another pic of her looking pretty


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well that's good news nothing serious and she is gorgeous


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

timm said:


> hey all, well my wife brought her to the vet the other day and it turns out she has ectopic cilia... yeah, at first I was saying "ecto what?!".. it's a condition where her eyelashes grow inside of her eyelid and cause irratation, infection, etc. (read more aout it here) Will require surgery to remove the bad eyelashes and kill the folicle(s) so they don't grow back. We got antibiotic eye drops which are helping and Katie is still as playful, with the exception of some pawing at her face. Thanks for everyones concern and the kind words.


Collette had ectopic cilia for the first 14 months of her life. Apparently, she was born with this. Her first family never took her to a vet (or groomer, or trainer, or anything) so it was never diagnosed. Can you imagine the pain/discomfort she must have felt all that time? When the family abandoned her at the SPCA they did the operation and took care of her during her recuperation. 

When we first saw her she still had stitches on her lower eyelids and was still shaven around her eyelids, looked like a raccoon. We saw through that and adopted/rescued her anyway. She healed fairly soon but we had to apply drops and a gel to her eyes and lids. I'm sure your Katie will also be fine in no time. Good luck.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My Kady had that. They have to wear a collar and the darn stitches make them look so pitiful and they kinda look like a racoon for awhile until the fur grows back. But other than allergies (under injection treatment) her eyes haven't bothered since. We had it done the week we rescued her so amost a year now and you can't tell anything was ever done---It does help them a LOT!!!!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Poor little love - glad to hear that she is going to be treated for this. Lots of hugs from Honey and me in the UK.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*awww*

poor katie..she is adorable i am so sorry she is feeling bad....what did the vet say?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwww, poor girl. Hope she's back to her old self very soon.


----------

